
A Tale of Two Ports: Automation at Oakland vs. Rotterdam - rottencupcakes
https://learn.flexport.com/port-automation/
======
prism225
"As with previous disruptive technology ILWU will need to be compensated for
any reduction in jobs. Today, the average member of the union in Oakland makes
$147,000 per year in base salary, with benefits equal to another $82,000 per
year."

 _quits programming and becomes a crane operator_

~~~
rottencupcakes
Seriously, right? Too bad your father or uncle probably needs to already be a
longshoreman and vouch for you in order to get into this old boys club.

The port strike earlier this year was over the crazy health benefits these
people receive - Obamacare was going to force them to start paying tax on
their absurd benefits, and the longshoremen didn't want to.

